# How Far have you driven to pick up a bike



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 26, 2016)

I thought it would be neat to see how far people have drove just to pick up a bike,not finding one while away on vacation.Mine so far is 2 1/2 hours which I know will be easily beat.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 26, 2016)

...my garage.... actually only about 2 hrs/ 80 miles RT


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 26, 2016)

Bikes......42 hours (both ways)


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 26, 2016)

42 hrs. has got to be a winner. I drove 1022 miles (about 18 hrs round trip) in August to pick up this  '39 DX  from my buddy Ozark Flyer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2016)

Good Lord you guys are dedicated to the hobby! I drove 4hrs to Vegas to pick up this beauty that traveled inside a Chevy panel truck on a car carrier from Chicago.












And just under 5hrs up to Modesto,CA to pick up my girl's '39 Monark 4Bar


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 26, 2016)

I drive pacific NW, to desert SW, to WI and points between Twice yearly.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 26, 2016)

2200 miles. Nick won a '40 Huffman big tank in a barn auction across the country- that he wasn't expecting to win. 
We didn't trust it being handled and shipped by non-experts, plus the area was so rural there were no bike shops around anyway, so we had to go pick it up!
Darcie


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 26, 2016)

The picture in the barn of the Huffman all covered in dust is awesome!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2016)

30 minutes, local Craigslist five years ago $250. Never seen another worthy listed bike here since!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 26, 2016)

took me 3 days one time drove from Idaho to IL, I had the whole family with me. Longest trip ever.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2016)

Once drove 540 miles to pickup what was a pretty special bike to me at the time.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 26, 2016)

militarymonark said:


> took me 3 days one time drove from Idaho to IL, I had the whole family with me. Longest trip ever.




"are we there yet"????


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 26, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> The picture in the barn of the Huffman all covered in dust is awesome!




I agree that pic is cool- it's the picture that was used by the auction co, and noted as an "old bike", at the very end of the auction listing. Pretty much went under the radar, but the people in the area were stunned by the price it brought. The original owner's widow had the auction, she was in her 90's- bike had sat there in that barn for more than 60 years, remarkable condition really, seat didn't even have one rip in it.
Darcie


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 26, 2016)

Yea very nice cleaned up well


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 26, 2016)

bricycle said:


> "are we there yet"????



thats what I heard almost every couple hours


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2016)

5 1/2 hrs each way.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 26, 2016)

I did the 5 hour drive to Monrovia to pick up a white 60 fairlady.gave me an excuse to hit the cyclonecoaster ride while down there.
Mike had to be going 100 mph to get here in 4 hours,but that Monark was worth any speeding ticket you might have gotten.LOL.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 26, 2016)

LA - SanDiego and back...


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2016)

About 1800 miles round trip.


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2016)

catfish said:


> About 1800 miles round trip.




But I have also flown out to look at bikes and collections. Bought some, and flown home.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 26, 2016)

does flying from san fran to the uk, staying for a few years and bringing back a few count? lol


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes I believe it does. That's some haul for sure.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 26, 2016)

i have driven to northern  new York picked up 2 bikes from a fellow caber,and then  back down to Rochester ny and picked up a third bike,on the road for 12 hours.ended up with a 47 Higgins,50s rollfast,and a 50 goodyear double eagle.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 26, 2016)

200 miles round trip to pick up but I drove 300 miles round trip to drop off bikes I sold two times for free.  Was so worried about damaging the bikes in shipping that I was willing to make the 6 hour trip to save them.


----------



## wspeid (Jan 26, 2016)

8 hours round trip to pick up a TOC tandem project near Baltimore


----------



## npence (Jan 28, 2016)

16 hr round trip in one day to pick up this bird





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 31, 2016)

flown to London to attend the Isle of wright museum auction


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 31, 2016)

npence said:


> 16 hr round trip in one day to pick up this birdView attachment 280987
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I feel like I just showed up @ a Bugatti Show in a '48 Ford 4 door...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 31, 2016)

The furthest I have driven for a bike was about 65 miles, I usually try to keep it within an hour or so each way.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2016)

About four hours, round trip. I bought a parts bike for virtually nothing on eBay. It was rusty, but complete. Right down to the tanklight lens! I didn't want to pay for shipping, and the seller did not want to fool with it. I just got over a stomach virus and cabin fever in the winter had gotten the better of me. I wanted out of the house and this was my excuse when I was finally well again.


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 26, 2018)

Drive to New York City round  time 20 hrs 1,800 kilometer trip.
Was a decent deal plus the owner discounted item  another 40 percent upon arrival and said Merry Christmas.”Only in the USA.”



 


Thanks


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 26, 2018)

Your original question was "How far....."  do you also want to know how long?   I drove about 300 miles but it took me over a week because the bike was on the way to my brother's home and spent the week with him before returning.  Does that count?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 26, 2018)

Oct. 2005, drove from Va. Beach, VA, to Alpha, NJ, just across the river from Allentown. Picked up 54 bikes!


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 26, 2018)

Omaha NE to Richmond IN and back for a Colson Imperial.


----------



## phantom (Jan 26, 2018)

Atlanta to Detroit for a few MW's but only when I was going to Detroit anyway.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 27, 2018)

south jersey from upstate new york


----------

